# Help Required



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

My friend who was never really into wearing a watch (I know, it's sick!) was impressed with the CWC G10 when I showed it to him on the web. He compared two on ebay and decided to buy them both, keep the better quality one and sell the other. He paid Â£51 for each one.

Unfortunately, the cleaner one of the two has a second hand which sticks when it catches up with the minute hand and the other one has hour and minute hands which aren't in the correct position; i.e. if the time is meant to be 12:00, the minute hand directly points to 12 while the hour hand points to just after 11.

My advice to him was either:

Get refunds for both and buy new.

Get refund for 2nd watch with dodgy hands and get the 1st repaired.

Apart from getting replacements, if this isn't possible and he gets refunds, can anybody PM me another reliable source other than Silvermans?

Thanks in advance,

A


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

anchor supplies

just google


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

ditchdiger said:


> anchor supplies
> 
> just google


Hi Ditchdiger, cheers for the swift reply; unfortunately, they have none in their catalogue any more.

A.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sounds like relative easy fixes but I would look for my money back 1st.

I don't know anywhere that's retailing them new in the uk now other than silvermans.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

you can get cheap mwc copys

they reckon was for a sa contract

send those other 2 back soonest if sold as working..............


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies lads, he's emailed the sellers and now awaiting response. It seems one of the sellers has a full refund policy.

A.


----------

